
Researchers Accidentally Breed Sturddlefish - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-accidentally-sturddlefish.html
======
bookofjoe
>They were trying to save a species. Instead, scientists created a fish that's
part sturgeon, part paddlefish, all accident

[https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/21/world/sturddlefish-
paddlefish...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/21/world/sturddlefish-paddlefish-
sturgeon-hybrid-scn-trnd/index.html)

------
bookofjoe
>Hybridization of Russian Sturgeon (Acipenser gueldenstaedtii, Brandt and
Ratzeberg, 1833) and American Paddlefish (Polyodon spathula, Walbaum 1792) and
Evaluation of Their Progeny

[https://www.mdpi.com/2073-4425/11/7/753](https://www.mdpi.com/2073-4425/11/7/753)

